# HapKiDo



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2002)

Taken from the rec.martial-arts FAQ
=========================

*HapKiDo*
(Contributors:
Randy Pals - pals@ipact.com,
Ray Terry - rterry@hpkel02.cup.hp.com,
Dakin Burdick - burdick@silver.ucs.indiana.edu) 

Intro:
This Korean art is sometimes confused with Aikido, since the Korean and Japanese translation of the names is the same. 

Origin:
Korea 
History:
Hapkido history is the subject of some controversy. 

Some sources say that the founder of Hapkido, Choi, Yong Sul was a houseboy/servant (some even say "the adopted son") of Japanese Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu GrandMaster Takeda, Sokaku. In Japan, Choi used the Japanese name Yoshida, Tatsujutsu since all immigrants to Japan took Japanese names at that time. Choi's Japanese name has also been given as Asao, Yoshida by some sources. According to this view, Choi studied under Takeda in Japan from 1913, when he was aged 9, until Takeda died in 1943. However, Daito Ryu records do not reflect this, so hard confirmation has not been available. Some claim that Choi's Daito Ryu training was limited to attending seminars. 

Ueshiba, Morihei, the founder of Aikido, was also a student of Takeda (this is not disputed). Hapkido and Aikido both have significant similarities to Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu, so it would seem that Hapkido's link to it is real, regardless of how and where Choi was trained. 

Choi returned to Korea after Takeda's death and began studying Korean arts and teaching Yu Sool or Yawara (other names for jujutsu), eventually calling his kwan ("school") the Hapki Kwan. Ji, Han Jae, began studying under Choi and eventually started his own school, where he taught what he called Hapkido, after the grandmaster's school. Along the way, Hapkido adopted various techniques from Tang Soo Do, Tae Kyon, and other Korean kwans (schools). 

Korean sources may tend to emphasize the Korean arts lineage of Hapkido over the Aikijujutsu lineage, with some even omitting the Aikijujutsu connection. However, as noted above, the connection can be seen in the techniques. 

Ji now calls his system Sin Moo Hapkido. He currently lives and teaches in California, as does another former Choi student, Myung, Kwang Sik, who is GrandMaster of the World Hapkido Federation. 

Some other Choi Hapkido students are still living. Chang, Chun Il currently resides in NY, and Im, Hyon Soo who lives and teaches in Korea. Both of these men were promoted to 9th dan by Choi. One of the first Hapkido masters to bring the art to the western culture was Han, Bong Soo. 

In the 1970's and 80's Hapkido was taught as the style of choice to elite South Korean armed forces units. 

Description:
Hapkido combines joint locks, pressure points, throws, kicks, and strikes for practical self-defense. More soft than hard and more internal than external, but elements of each are included. Emphasizes circular motion, non-resistive movements, and control of the opponent. 

Although Hapkido contains both outfighting and infighting techniques, the goal in most situations is to get inside for a close-in strike, lock, or throw. When striking, deriving power from hip rotation is strongly emphasized. 

Training:
Varies with organization and instructor. As a general rule, beginners concentrate on basic strikes and kicks, along with a few joint locks and throws. Some of the striking and kicking practice is form-like, that is, with no partner, however, most is done with a partner who is holding heavy pads that the student strikes and kicks full power. 

Advanced students add a few more strikes and kicks as well as many more throws, locks, and pressure points. There is also some weapons training for advanced students - primarily belt, kubatan, cane, and short staff. 

Some schools do forms, some do not. Some do sparring and some do not, although at the advanced levels, most schools do at least some sparring. Many Hapkido techniques are unsuitable for use in sparring, as their use would result in injury, even when protective gear is used. Thus, sparring typically uses only a limited subset of techinques. 

There is generally an emphasis on physical conditioning and excercise, including "ki" exercises.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2002)

> *There is also some weapons training for advanced students - primarily belt, kubatan, cane, and short staff. *



They train in the *belt*?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2002)

Ya got me...I just quoting FAQ.

But.... I can see how it could be used as a weapon... Whip, Garote (speling?), etc.  I've seen some stuff that Samu guys done that may be from Hapkido.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2002)

Is there a story behind why some people spell this Hopkido rather than Hapkido or is it just a matter of choice?


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

But I think that particular issue comes down to pronunciation.  HAP ki-do (short A) is the way it has ben traditionally spelled in the west, but I believe HOP ki-do (short O) is the traditional pronunciation.

The translations between asian and english are so vague, who knows?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> *I believe HOP ki-do (short O) is the traditional pronunciation.*



I think that this has been my experience--native speakers pronounce it this way.

I recall being surprised when I learned how Hwa Rang Do was pronounced!


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, that one floored me too!  Growing up in a rural environment with only written text to study martial arts, I had pronounced everything as it was spelled.  When I moved to th city and got invovled in the martial arts community, I didn't know what people were talking about at first because I didn't understand what they were saying!!   A few prime examples, with phonetics:

TANG SOO DO- I said TANG SU DOE, actually TONGSUDOE

PAKUA- I said PAH-KU-AH, actually PAHKWA or BAGWA

HWA RANG DO- I said HWA-RAYNG-DOE, actually HWRONGDOE

KUNG FU- I said KUNG FOO (short u), actually KOONGFOO

As a matter of fact, it seems to me that even seasoned practitioners of these arts pronounced them wrong for many years.  The Asian dialect and pronunciation is really hard for english speaking people to pick up- especially iffen yoo gots a tayxus drawl!!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> *HWA RANG DO- I said HWA-RAYNG-DOE, actually HWRONGDOE*



And in fact it is sometimes pronounced with the _HW_ sounded as _F_ or _FW_, roughly _farongdoe_.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

Here's something that drives me crazy. I was looking at the following book in a bookstore the other day:
Hapkido : An Introduction to the Art of Self-Defense

Look at the technique on the cover (click on the pictureof the cover to see it larger). Very cool, but does it match the description "An Introduction to the Art of Self-Defense"?


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Here's something that drives me crazy. I was looking at the following book in a bookstore the other day:
> Hapkido : An Introduction to the Art of Self-Defense
> ...




That's by Marc Tedeschi.  He put out a monsterous book (1134 pgs) called, _"Hapkido: Traditions, Philosophy, Technique"_.  There are the "must have" books about Hapkido and this book is one to add to that list.  

"Hapkido : Traditions, Philosophy, Technique"


In the Hapkido community there are many biased opinions that go to print.  This book is pretty much... "this is what I have gotten over the years, you decide for yourself."  I like that about it.  There are interviews from many of the top names in Hapkido and discussion on so many different issues on Hapkido that it's almost rediculous. 

I am not positive, but I believe the book that Arnisador found is a section of the above book I mentioned.  At least that's what it looks like from the table of contents.  

As far as the cover goes...
<said with an asian accent>  "Don't judge a book by it's cover."  :asian: :rofl: HAAAA, I kiiill me!  

Covers are for marketing, but I know what you're saying, Arnisador.  BTW, it also happends to be the same picture that is on _"Hapkido: Traditions, Philosophy, Technique"_.  

Take care.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris from CT _
> 
> *
> As far as the cover goes...
> ...



You're right, of course, and the techniques in the interior were interesting and reasonable. I didn't know it was (probably) excerpted from a larger work.



> *
> BTW, it also happends to be the same picture that is on "Hapkido: Traditions, Philosophy, Technique".   *



I noticed this at Amazon. It _is_ a neat picture.


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 11, 2002)

The Hangul (Korean language) character used for the  "a" sound in the "hap" of hapkido uses the letter that would corresponds to the "a" sound in the English words such as "father" or "water".  It's very close to "o" in "hop", but there is a difference.  H-a-pkido would be a more accurate written translation than H-o-pkido.  But you can understand the confusion.

Also, there is training in the belt, and the techniques are used to capture and control.  They work just fine using modern (not uniform) belts, as long as the leather isn't too stiff.  The short stick techniques are quite adaptable to a stiff rolled-up magazine or the umbrellas that collapse to into compact units for storage.  If you ever get the chance to train using the cane, don't pass it up.  It's the most versatile weapon going!.

Keep on Training!
Bill


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info. *bdparsons*, especially on the proper pronunciation.


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 12, 2002)

I like to compliment you on your summation and description of Hapkido, very well written.  I would add that one of the great attributes of Hapkido is its ability to move between a soft and hard system.  If taught properly, the practitioner flexs between the circular and the linear.  One of the analogies used to describe Hapkido is that it's like "an iron fist in a velvet glove".  Quite an apt description.  It's not an easy art to learn, as there is a wealth of material, admittedly some of it quite repetitive. The Hapkido instructor is faced with a double-edged sword.  The joint manipulation techniques are usually what draw folks to the art, yet they are the most difficult part of the art to perfect.  Many people do not stick with the art long enough to become proficient with this part of Hapkido.  It's not easy, and it hurts!   One of biggest challenges to legitimate Hapkido are all the Hapkido wannabees.  Hapkido soared in popularity in the mid-80s.  The trouble is, a lot of instructors advertise Hapkido instruction as a way to get people in the door, when all they are offering is TKD with a few wrist locks thrown in and calling it Hapkido.  The unfortunate thing is, most folks will learn just enough to try and use it in a true self-defense situation and end up getting hurt.

I've got a portion of my personal web site devoted to Hapkido, feel free to check it out if you like:
http://www.geocities.com/theparsonage/hapkido.html

Keep on Training!
Bill


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 12, 2002)

Sorry for the typo in your name.
Bill


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bdparsons _
> 
> *Sorry for the typo in your name. *



No problem! The summary is actually from the RMA FAQ. If you look closely at that post, it _is_ credited:

Randy Pals  
Ray Terry 
Dakin Burdick 

(I've met Mr. Terry, who also practices the FMA, namely Inayan Eskrima.) Your comments about people coming for the difficult joint locking techniques are interesing. I learned of it from "Billy Jack" and recall trying to learn the strikes from Bong Soo Han's book. I associated it with high kicks before I learned just how much locking there was in it. Now I think of it more in terms of locking than striking.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2002)

Yes, there is a great deal of info. at:
http://www.geocities.com/theparsonage/hapkido.html

You've been studying for 25 years! It was interesting to see the detailed belt requirements.


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 12, 2002)

Bill, nice site!  You've put some time in.  :asian:  
A buddy of mine is studying Kosho Ryu Kempo with Bruce Juchnik and the Sei Kosho Shorei Kai.  I went to a few of his seminars.  He seems like a really nice guy and down to earth.

Take care.


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Jul 30, 2002)

I wouldn't worry to much about the history of Hap Ki Do. It can cause a seriouse debate. Or should I say has in the past. As for the belt techniques. The are increadable techniques. Normally you  are taught them after about 8 years of study. They are considered first strike techniques. They are for when you feel that for what ever reason you have to initiate the confrentation with a person. You are taught basically hoe to hog tie, throw, and lock up someone using a belt, rope, even a T-shirt. Every now and then the have articles about it in Black Belt Mag.

 My teacher originally studied under Choi and it is widely accepted that he is the father of Hap Ki Do, but his personal background is under much scrutiny since there are no records of him ever being a student of whats his name(?) Forgot. But it is not unreasonably to me that he would be taught. Especially if after all those years of service he became like a son. But, being he was not Japanese, It would be a given that it would all be denied and not recorded.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Jul 31, 2002)

Master Changs name is Chinil Chang.  It is often misspelled. He is Doju 
Yong Sul Choi's designated heir. The system he inherited is very
combat/self defense oriented and very thorough in its approach.


----------



## Chris from CT (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackdiamondcobra _
> *Master Changs name is Chinil Chang.  It is often misspelled. He is Doju
> Yong Sul Choi's designated heir. The system he inherited is very
> combat/self defense oriented and very thorough in its approach. *



Welcome aboard!  :asian: 

Are you a student of his in Manhattan?

Take care.


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Aug 26, 2002)

I am a Hap Ki Do practitioner. I have been so for a few years now and am prepairing for my 2 Dan test. Our type MA is very fluid. We can go from hard to soft in a heartbeat if the situation requires it. Over all we are more of a fluid art that is very versitile in capabilities. It would be more correct to say that we are sof twith hard capabilities, or flowing with hard and soft aspects.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

there's some pretty interesting hapkido information here!


----------

